# Boost Pressure of the Turbo



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know what the boost pressure numbers are supposed to be on the turbos? VW has gone back to IHI Turbos (which are more dependable) but I don't know which one they're using. 

I've heard from a few sources that the numbers indicated on the 3 gauge pod are suspect and thought to be a bit high.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The Eos, which shares the same 2.0 TSI engine and lists the same power specs, runs 13.1 psi. 

Bill


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is from APR for a MK6 GTI


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Stock should be 10psi. Stage I ~18. Stage II ~20.


----------

